# St Clairsville, OH - Blaze M Protective



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11926540

Belmont Co AS, Blaze, very friendly and also protective of his person








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Beauty - old fashion Rin Tin Tin --- Any rescue to work with this guy, he is sharp.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

ug, that protective part is going to scare many people away. my pup barks at strangers that approach us when she's on a leash, but would never hurt anyone. i wonder if it is something like that.

Hey there. Blaze here to tell you a little about myself. I am friendly, but I am also protective. So, if I like you and decide that you should be in my protection, I will do my best to make sure no one ever threatens to harm you. It isn't that I don't like strangers; I just like you better and want to make sure no one hurts you. Come see what a wonderful best friend I can make. The shelter is open 7 days a week. Daily hours are 10-3, M/W hours are 10-6. Out of state adoptions are welcomed. Adoption applications are available on line at http://www.bcarl.org. Woof.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

This is what GSDs do and are known for.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed; probably got adopted; they keep dogs for awhile here


----------

